# o2.ie and Screenclick DVD offer



## Delboy (18 Jul 2006)

Not sure if anyones posted this already but I can't see it, so just to let you all know...if you have an o2.ie account, you can sign up now to 1c DVD rental until the 30th Sept, through Screenclick.com.
Just go into o2.ie and register through the '1c DVD' link. Set up an account with Screenclick, put in your wishlist of DVD's and they'll post them to you, sending a new one on return of the previous 1 you received.

I signed up about 3 weeks ago....on average I'm getting 2-3 DVD's a week, depending how quick you watch them and post them back, and of course....how quick the post is.


----------



## J... (18 Jul 2006)

do you have to put in you credit card details??


----------



## Delboy (18 Jul 2006)

J... said:
			
		

> do you have to put in you credit card details??


 
I don't think you do but i stand to be corrected. I had an old account with them from a previous promotion and I can't remember if I put in my cc details or not - I just checked my profile on the website and cannot see an area where my CC details could be recorded.


----------



## Lorraine B (18 Jul 2006)

Yes, when you sign up with screenclick you have to input your cc or laser details.  The charge for o2 customers is 1c from now to end Sept.  You have to have an o2 account and go from the screenclick website through a link from o2.  Apparently I should get an email about 3 weeks before the 1c offer ends to remind me that if I don't unsubscribe that I'll be charged (E14.99/month from 1st October).  Got my 3rd dvd today.


----------



## hopalong (20 Jul 2006)

i just started renting dvd,s on line from busy bee dvd,they have a terrible service,they blame the post, but i am using screenclick with the free  o2  offer, and the postman hasnt slowed down on me.their service is excellent.


----------



## Upstihaggity (20 Jul 2006)

hopalong said:
			
		

> i just started renting dvd,s on line from busy bee dvd,they have a terrible service,they blame the post, but i am using screenclick with the free o2 offer, and the postman hasnt slowed down on me.their service is excellent.


 
I disagree with this. We've used Busybee for a while and find it very prompt... plus it only costs €20 a month for 2 dvds.


----------



## hopalong (22 Jul 2006)

just read some more blogs on busy bee on this site,keep a close watch on your credit card charges with this firm.


----------



## the pretende (23 Jul 2006)

Agree totally Hopalong. Screenclick service is excellent. Busybee looks like it has been designed by a 12 yr old. They charge your credit card without telling you. The are slow at posting and have rubbish cust service AND i have received illegal "retail" DVDs from them which you are not allowed to rent. They covered the "not for rental" warning up with a small sticker. Muppets.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jul 2006)

There is an existing thread on Busy Bee-keep this one about the Screenclick offer please.


----------



## Guest124 (17 Sep 2006)

*Great news for movie lovers!*

Our *1c DVD rental* offer with Screenclick.com has been *extended for three months*. This means you can rent as many DVDs as you like for just 1c between *July 1st and December 31st*. It's our way of saying thanks.

-Guys I dont work for 02 or Screenclick. I am thinking of getting this offer and kinda wished I had done this already. Anybody on this offer for the last few months and how are you getting on with it. Getting the movies you want? Service ok? 1c is amazing -they must be losing loads of money or then again maybe they are just smart (dont work for them either-lol)  and next year will have thousands more Customers.


----------



## Crunchie (17 Sep 2006)

How often do they charge your cc during the promotion? Surely not a cent at a time?


----------



## Guest124 (17 Sep 2006)

no the full charge is 1 cent and i dont use my credit card that much so that would be fun in the Bank paying that Months's bill.


----------



## cmurray (29 Sep 2006)

J... said:


> do you have to put in you credit card details??


----------



## TarfHead (29 Sep 2006)

IIRC it, or a debit card, is mandatory for registration.

I registered with screenclick for a different promotion last year and the CC never came to any harm. As long as you remember to cancel before the end of the trial period ..


----------

